# Texas



## UkrBrig (Feb 6, 2016)

Anyone from Texas, friends?


----------



## Howsoonisnowx (Jan 22, 2016)

Houston here!


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes, I'm from San Antonio, and live in New Braunfels, which is pretty close.


----------



## ImmortalOne (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm a little bit south of Houston!.....in case anyone wants to hang out sometime


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

I might relocate to either Texas or Florida one day. But for now, I stay in N.C.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm a Texan living in Arizona. My hometown is San Antonio. I moved to Arizona this year and the weather over here is worse than the weather in Texas.


----------

